Ask HN: What would you tell yourself three months ago if you could? - adawg4
======
sharemywin
2-19-20 sell: SPY buy: SPXU

2-28-20 sell: SPXU buy: SPXL

3-4-20 sell: SPXL buy: SPXU

3-24-20 sell: SPXU buy: SPXL

~~~
quickthrower2
I told y’all that in r/wsb

~~~
adawg4
ha!

------
kleer001
Order that Bidet toilet seat asap direct from the manufacturer and with next
day shipping.

And, of course, all the other financially intelligent things to transmit.

------
quickthrower2
It’s all about “time in the market” and “don’t pick stocks buy a vanguard”

------
eb0la
Grocery delivery in Madrid comes 15-20 days after ordering.

------
meiraleal
\- Your plan so far has worked well (Y)

------
helph67
Last week's Lotto numbers!

------
mister_hn
Ask for a raise, now

